# Star Wars The Old Republic - Einladung (Testaccount)



## Keleg (8. März 2012)

*Hey, hat jmd. lust mich zu SWTOR ein zu laden?

Star Wars: The Old Republic | Friends Trial
*


----------



## Keleg (10. März 2012)

Keiner?


----------



## towelie2811 (10. März 2012)

Kann ich machen. Schick mir einfach ne  PM mit der Emailadresse


----------



## Astronautovic92 (11. März 2012)

Hi,
ich würd mich auch sehr über eine Einladung freuen, bin neu hier und wollte Star Wars vor dem kauf gerne mal testen.
Mfg Astronautovic92


----------



## MourDog (11. März 2012)

Vergebe *einen Testacount*, einfach per PM deine mailadresse hinterlassen. Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst!

Edit: Account geht an Astronautovic92!

Edit II: der Account ist doch an furyandarklord gegangen, da es bei Astronautovic92 einen fehler beim Einladen gab Hast du evtl schon einen account bei EA mit der mail addresse?! xxjakob.wowxx Hat sich auch gemeldet, aber der hat ein wow im namen und fällt damit raus!


----------



## Keleg (13. März 2012)

Hmpf, nun darf ich immernoch nicht testen obwohl ich den Post gemacht habe


----------



## Mayday1980 (14. März 2012)

ab morgen kann man am WE das Spiel kostenlos testen

Star Wars: The Old Republic | Weekend Pass Free Trial


----------



## MourDog (16. März 2012)

Du hast ja auch nirgends wo deine Mail adresse gepostet. aber keine Sorge, wie mein Vorposter schon sagte am WE kannste umsonst das spiel anzocken. Ich empfehle dir den PVP-RP server. der ist immer schön voll und ich hatte bisger wenig bis keine kiddis die genervt haben


----------



## npfranz (18. März 2012)

Ich würde gerne Star Wars Online mal ausprobieren. Anscheinend muss man für einen Testaccount eingeladen werden, daher hätte ich die Frage ob dies einer von Euch tun könnte???


----------



## Uziflator (18. März 2012)

Würde dich einladen bräuchte nur deinen Namen und Email per PN.


----------



## Zyklon83 (19. März 2012)

Könnte auch eine einladung geben


----------



## offspringer (23. März 2012)

Hallo!

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand ne Einladung schicken könnte 

Meine E-Mail: darkangel0471@yahoo.de

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## MourDog (23. März 2012)

Bis zum Monatg Morgen um 8Uhr ist auch noch Gratis-Testwochende!


----------



## FreeHat (27. März 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich bin erst vor Kurzem auf das Spiel gestoßen und würds mir gern mal genauer anschaun.

Wollte nur mal fragen ob mir jemand eine Einladung senden könnte, das wär super nett 

Meldet euch einfach per PM bei mir

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Puzzle (27. März 2012)

Vergebe 3x 7 Tage  Test´acc einfach Pm 

mfg


----------



## Coldcase (27. März 2012)

Bin eigendlich WoW spieler...eigendlich weil ich schon seid nem dreivierteljahr Pause mache...Würd mich sehr freuen wenn jemand noch nen Testaccount über hat für mich.Bin zwar eingefleischter Star Wars Fan aber würd mir schon gern ein kleines Bild vorab vom Spiel machen bevor ich es mir kaufen würde.
Wer noch einen hat einfach ne pn schicken!
Danke euch schon mal im vorraus für die mühen
E-mail is spielfear@yahoo.de


----------



## Puzzle (27. März 2012)

Hab noch 1x 7 tage Test acc zu vergeben .


----------



## KiviKev (28. März 2012)

Hallo,
Ich würde mich auch sehr über eine 7-Tage einladung freuen 
Email: kivi.kev@gmx.de

danke schonmal
Lg Kevin


----------



## _Nossi (29. März 2012)

Hey,

ich würde mich auch über eine Einladung freuen! 

Meine Email: Nospickel@gmx.de

Danke!


----------



## Last_07 (1. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich würde mir das Spiel auch gerne mal anschauen und würde mich über eine Einladung freuen! Einfach eine Email an: Last_07 at gmx.de

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MourDog (5. April 2012)

Hab euch allen mal eine Einladung versendet.

@_Nossi: Deine Mailadresse wollte er nicht nehmen! Nospickel@gmx.de

Hab noch 15 Accounts frei! Wer will kann hier posten oder sich per PM melden!


----------



## Schattenjoey (12. April 2012)

Hey ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn mir wer ne Einladung für swtor schicken könnte meine email adresse wäre 

F.Weyrich@gmx.de

Mfg Schatten


----------



## Sebastian1980 (12. April 2012)

moin, ich würde mich ebenfalls riesig über eine einladung freuen.

free2playspiele [at] googlemail.com


----------



## Rumpi05 (12. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde mich auch sehr über eine Einladung freuen!!!

Liebe Grüße,
Hansen

hansen05@gmx.net


----------



## MourDog (15. April 2012)

Rumpi05 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich würde mich auch sehr über eine Einladung freuen!!!
> 
> ...



"Tut uns leid, diese E-Mail-Adresse ist nicht zugelassen." sagt swtor.com


----------



## Minga_Bua (19. April 2012)

Hätte noc hjemand eine Einladung übrig? Würds mir ganz gerne mal anschauen.


----------



## Onkeldieter (19. April 2012)

Schick mir mal deine Emailadresse!


----------



## DreiBargeld (26. April 2012)

HI würde mich auch freuen über eine einladung möchte es gern testen wie das ist 
meine email ist DennisBackhaus@msn.com

mfg DreiBargeld


----------



## MourDog (26. April 2012)

Hast eine Einladung bekommen!

Irgendwie hab ich immer noch 17 Einladungen offen.... also wer will einfach melden!


----------



## nulchking (27. April 2012)

Hätte auch gerne eine Einladung =D
Email:
nulchking@googlemail.com


----------



## jog (28. April 2012)

HI würde mich unendlich freuen über eine einladung möchte es uuuunbedingt testen meine Email ist lukey_jo@hotmail.de MFG John Bress


----------



## MourDog (29. April 2012)

sind raus!

viel spaß beim zocken!

Ein paar "thumps up " wäre mal nice für die ganzen accs die ich hier verteile!


----------



## orschfriedrich (10. Mai 2012)

hallo an alle 

kann mich bitte einer einladen das ich auch eine star wars the old republic testaccount bekomme meine mail ist martinleiss@gmx.at danke


----------



## Onkeldieter (12. Mai 2012)

Wenn jemand ne Einladung braucht bitte ne PN schreiben,schau hier nicht jeden Tag in den Thread


----------



## Zyklon83 (22. Mai 2012)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ne Einladung braucht bitte ne PN schreiben,schau hier nicht jeden Tag in den Thread


 
Für mich gilt das gleiche


----------



## Mirawe (8. Juni 2012)

Hätte noch jemand vllt. eine Einladung für mich?


----------



## MourDog (10. Juni 2012)

Mirawe schrieb:


> Hätte noch jemand vllt. eine Einladung für mich?


 
Dann schick deine Mail Adresse bitter per PM an mich!


----------



## Trantor (17. Juni 2012)

Hat zufällig noch jemand einen Testkey frei? Wäre nett.


----------



## NexusEXE (22. Juni 2012)

Trantor schrieb:
			
		

> Hat zufällig noch jemand einen Testkey frei? Wäre nett.



Ich könnte dir glaube noch nen 7 tage trial code schicken wäre das in ordnung?


----------



## peter8487 (29. Juni 2012)

hallo an alle 

kann mich bitte einer einladen das ich auch eine star wars the old republic testaccount bekomme meine mail ist p.s_17@hotmail.de danke


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juni 2012)

Brauchst doch keine mehr. Du kannst doch AFAIR bis Level 15 frei zocken, oder?


----------



## MourDog (10. Juli 2012)

Danke an den, der sich über meinen Trial Account das Spiel zugelegt hat. Ich hab heute den neuen Gleiter bekommen!!!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juli 2012)

Möchte noch wer eingeladen werden? ^^

Ich könnte da wohl noch jemanden einladen bzw einladen lassen


----------



## Onkeldieter (12. Juli 2012)

Muss mich da auch mal bedanken
Einer von den Leuten die ich geworben habe hat mir auch zu dem Gleiter verholfen
Nette Geste von bioware!
Mittlerweile kann man glaube ich auch so ohne Einladung anspielen,wenn nicht habe ich noch Einladungen frei


----------



## Yoshixxx (10. August 2012)

Ich kann auch noch Einladungen verschicken wenn einer will einfach per pm melden.


----------



## MourDog (17. August 2012)

Das wird wohl nicht mehr nötig sein, da es eine bis Level 15 gratis Version gibt!

Star Wars: The Old Republic | Spielübersicht


----------

